# Mountain bike helmet suggestions



## LilLiz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey ladies,
Do you guys have a helmet that you just LOVE? I'm in the market for a new one, recently had a pretty bad wreck so its time to replace. I have some cheap-o giro helmet but maybe looking for something that is good with a pony tail as well!
cheers


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

My Fox Flux. I love it! I can put a ponytail in and the base of my skull, but it works better with braids. 

I also love my Troy Lee Designs D2 helmet, but I need to replace it after a head on tree collision at Whislter. It has a noticeable pressure point now...It was expensive, but worth it (I spend more time in it than the Flux).


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I have an obscenely small head. Seriously, I bought toddler sunglasses the other day. Normally, my tiny noggin' just makes it impossible to find hats that don't make me look like Mushmouth.

But when I was touring the kiddo bike-aisle the other day, I realized my pinhead was fate's way of giving me purpose: to wear ridiculously awesome kid helmets. I bought this on the spot.

It's a perfect fit.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the Bell Volt or Sweep helmets... Lots of vents to keep my head cool. I also have short hair, so I couldn't tell you if they're OK with ponytails or not.



catzilla said:


> But when I was touring the kiddo bike-aisle the other day, I realized my pinhead was fate's way of giving me purpose: to wear ridiculously awesome kid helmets. I bought this on the spot.
> 
> It's a perfect fit.


I must admit, I felt a bit of jealousy that you were able to wear such an awesome helmet!


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

What about a Catlike Whisper?


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I wish I could fit into kids helmets. They are the coolest ever!

I have 2 Giro Xen helmets and a Bell helmet (I think it's the variant, but I'm not sure). I like both, but I like the Xen better because the strap on the bell near my ear always wants to twist a bit. Once I'm riding, I don't notice it. Both helmets are easy to adjust, but the adjustor over-things on the Xen can fall off. You can still adjust the helmet.

Some friends of mine have Lazer helmets and they love them. I would look at these if I was in the market for a new high-end helmet.


----------



## LilLiz (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks! I ended up going with the Fox Flux. Should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I've had 3 Giro Hexes (Hexen?) in a row so far. Love 'em.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

catzilla said:


> I have an obscenely small head. Seriously, I bought toddler sunglasses the other day. Normally, my tiny noggin' just makes it impossible to find hats that don't make me look like Mushmouth.
> 
> But when I was touring the kiddo bike-aisle the other day, I realized my pinhead was fate's way of giving me purpose: to wear ridiculously awesome kid helmets. I bought this on the spot.
> 
> It's a perfect fit.


Ha, ditto on the head size. I use a Small Giro Xen on the trail but just got a Youth size Bell helmet for the road that works fine so far. The nice thing is that they are less expensive!


----------

